# Rubberized truck bed coating?



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

I am still sort of in shock about what my totally non-horsey DH put under the Christmas tree for me: My own horse trailer!!! 

It's the steel trailer I borrowed several times and simply love. So it's used, in very good condition and has only minimal surface rust.
The only thing I would change is the following: while there are rubber mats on the floor, there are none on the walls. And the walls show some scratches and scuff marks due to that.

My mare isn't a kicker, so I don't think mats are imperative right now, but I would like to clean up the inside walls a bit and prevent further scuff marks (and thus rust)...

Did anybody ever use rubberized truck bed coating as a wall-mat "replacement"? 
After sanding the rust spots and repainting it with rust-oleum, I was wondering if a couple of coats of the rubber paint would protect the surface a bit better than paint alone....


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't have a answer for rubberized coating but do have another question for you to get answered...
_Are there any lingering smells that could be caustic to the horses respiratory tract?
Offensive smell that could make a horse difficult to load into that area?
_
Personally, I would use thin plywood sheets that cover higher and if a hoof connects doesn't peel off a section creating the same issue you now have...messy appearing.

Why not look at some of the trailer websites at new trailers and see what is applied to the sidewalls, how high and how thick before doing the expense and work involved..

_You know we want to see pictures of the new "toy"....
Do enjoy....._
:runninghorse2:.....
_Just a thought._


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

The smell was one thing I was wondering about and hoped anybody would have experience :think:

The "issue" with the plywood would be the same as with rubber mats: I would need to screw then on the walls.

Rubber mats on the walls are available as an upgrade for my trailer - so if I decide i want the full thing (and ready to shell out some $$), I can haul it to the dealer and have it done... 

And of course, here is my "new toy" :happydance:


----------



## 98ramtough (Nov 15, 2016)

I think I would feel more comfortable finding some thinner mats and screwing them to the walls like people do with plywood. On my Featherlite trailer it has rubber mats front, back, sides and floor. The walls are thinner rubber. It will be softer than truck bed coating and you can replace a piece if needed.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I can't tell by the picture if the walls are single or double walled...
If double wall "screwing" that piece of plywood or matting to it is no issue as you don't go through both layers of metal....
_You *do* though need to use properly sized screws..._
Have you investigated something like a construction adhesive that would adhere a product to the wall securely?
_just another idea or possible option._
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

SwissMiss said:


> I am still sort of in shock about what my totally non-horsey DH put under the Christmas tree for me: My own horse trailer!!!
> 
> 
> Did anybody ever use rubberized truck bed coating as a wall-mat "replacement"?
> After sanding the rust spots and repainting it with rust-oleum, I was wondering if a couple of coats of the rubber paint would protect the surface a bit better than paint alone....


What a great hubby! Merry Christmas to you!

Yours is a good question and not a bad idea, as long as you don't take it high enough to where a horse can get its head down and lick it. Or there wouldn't be residual toxic fumes, especially noticeable during the hot months.

As far as scratches inside the trailer --------- well, it is a livestock trailer and scratches are going to happen. It's like the first ding on the truck or scratch in the bed, once that happens the honeymoon is over, lol

I bought my stock trailer new in 1987. It has some scratches and dings but those are minimal compared to how it looks with the oxidized paint DH keeps it mechanically & electrically sound and that's all I care about at this juncture of my life


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Yay for hubby! Congrats on the trailer. 

I used plywood on the sides of my first trailer. It had to have a complete makeover.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

walkinthewalk said:


> What a great hubby! Merry Christmas to you!
> 
> Yours is a good question and not a bad idea, as long as you don't take it high enough to where a horse can get its head down and lick it. Or there wouldn't be residual toxic fumes, especially noticeable during the hot months.
> 
> ...


True, didn't think about the licking and chewing on the coating as well! My mare is notorious for tasting everything... No problem while tied, though, as I would stop less than halfway down.

Lol, about the scratches! It sounds like I really want it nice looking, but my main reason is to prevent further rusting... Maybe I'm just overly paranoid, lol. Typical for new things!





JCnGrace said:


> Yay for hubby! Congrats on the trailer.
> 
> I used plywood on the sides of my first trailer. It had to have a complete makeover.


I know, he is quite special :wink: This trailer is only 4 years old and didn't get used much, so there is only some cosmetic damage... 



horselovinguy said:


> I can't tell by the picture if the walls are single or double walled...
> If double wall "screwing" that piece of plywood or matting to it is no issue as you don't go through both layers of metal....
> _You *do* though need to use properly sized screws..._
> Have you investigated something like a construction adhesive that would adhere a product to the wall securely?
> ...


It looks single walled - hence my hesitation to add screws :wink:
Whenever adhesive is used, the recommendations are to secure it with a couple of screws as well...

It was just something I would feel completely comfortable doing myself... Give me wood and tools and I am fine - metal? Apparently I can't translate my woodworking skills to another medium, lol.


----------



## 98ramtough (Nov 15, 2016)

Could you maybe use thin plywood and screw it into the middle frame supports, looks like you have them every 3' or so? Then you could screw thin rubber into that? Not sure if that is a safety concern if a horse can kick through it? Hopefully someone that knows more will chime in.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

No suggestions, just wanted to congratulate you on your Christmas present


----------

